# steam+counterstrike1.6+bots



## coorrel (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi, 
1. im on 56k, and when i start the steam the update always stops as it reaches 99% and starts all over again. so i've yet to play cs1.6! 

2. again i emphasize im on 56k are the official bots included in the cs1.6+steam download?? around 388mb or do i need to download some other bots? plz recommend a bot that works on 1.6!

3. does cs1.6 support LAN? if heard it doesnt but will in final release. 

Thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Not sure about the first 2...but yes, 1.6 does support LAN, but you have to connect to Steam first in order to connect to a LAN....so basically, you have to be at a LAN with internet access in order to use it.


----------



## coorrel (Aug 26, 2002)

pardon me for sayin this but being a cs fan for a long time... steam seems really "GAY"... (i am not a homosexual nor do i hate homosexuals)
Cant have lan party now with 1.6!!!:down: :down: :down: 
not a good update at all in my opinion...


----------

